# Distinzione tra vocali aperte e chiuse



## Maioneselover

Mi chiedevo quanti di voi sapessero riconoscere, senza consultare un dizionario, la qualità di una _a_ o di una _o_ di una parola in italiano.
Perchè, davvero, non riesco ad avvertire alcuna differenza tra pèsca e pésca. Io sono meridionale, ma ho letto anche in discussioni precedenti su questo forum e per internet che al Nord, le si pronunciano tutte aperte. In questo caso, sono solo i fiorentini a fare la (assurda) distinzione?!


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Maio,

Io sono del partito che vorrebbe le vocali accentate in grave e acuto anche nello scritto , specie per casi come pesca e colto, ma anche subito e ancora. Siamo uno a uno !

In quanto alle vocali aperte degli abitanti del Nord, hai mai sentito dire _busco_ e _spurco_ al posto di bosco e sporco?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ah ah ah. Anch'io sono del partito dell'accento tonico. 

Maio, credo che tu intendessi " _... di una e o di una o...._ ". Questo lo dico perché mi pare che la "a" sia abbastanza facilmente riconoscibile da tutti.

Una mia cara amica sarda mi dice che anche lei non è in grado di "sentire" la differenza fra le varianti aperte e quelle chiuse di queste due vocali. Può succedere: anche questo è un tipo di sordità.

Che al nord si pronuncino sempre chiuse è solo una generalizzazione senza alcun fondamento. Basti pensare al "sétte" (7) dei Piacentini e, già che ci siamo, ai politici "conservatòri" della Trinacria. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Maioneselover

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Maio, credo che tu intendessi " _... di una e o di una o...._ ".



Sì sì, scusa l'errore. Dici che il siciliano abbia la distinzione quindi?


----------



## francisgranada

Si tratta d'un argomento che m'interessa tanto ... Io, da madrelingua ungherese, riesco a distinguere facilmente le "due e", però nelle parole concrete italiane, non riesco ad "indovinare" (ovviamente) dove bisonga pronunciare la e/o aperta e dove quella chiusa (tranne in alcuni casi, dove non saprei dire perché, ma lo "sento" o intuisco in qualche modo spontaneo). Quindi, sono pienamente d'accordo con Piz e Giò che sarebbe utile segnalare la differenza anche nello scritto. 

A proposito, il sistema dell'uso degi accenti (segni diacritici) nell'italiano, secondo me, non è un "gran ché" dal punto di vista logico (se posso permettermi di dire così ...). P.e. il sistema spagnolo mi pare molto più logico (anche se a volte un pochino esagerato, ma quest'è un altro tema). 



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Che al nord si pronuncino sempre chiuse è solo una generalizzazione senza alcun fondamento ...


Aggiungo che, secondo le mie modeste esperienze, a Bologna sento chiaramente la differenza tra la e/o aperta e chiusa, benché non so in assoluto se la distinzione bolognese corrisponda a quella standard/toscana/etimologica, ma mi piacerebbe saperlo. Invece, mi pare che i torinesi non facciano differenza tra la pronuncia aperta e chiusa. Cosa ne pensatate, potete confermare le mie osservazioni oppure non tanto ...?



pizzi said:


> ...  In quanto alle vocali aperte degli abitanti del Nord, hai mai sentito dire _busco_ e _spurco_ al posto di bosco e sporco?


Io sì, sempre a Bologna (in genere però, non mi ricordo appunto i tuoi esempi concreti).


----------



## Gryphus

Generalmente, la diversa pronuncia dell'italiano a seconda delle varie zone è dovuta al fatto che, contemporaneamente o precedentemente, in quelle zone si parlano o si parlavano lingue locali differenti dall'italiano. Ad esempio, mentre in italiano standard le _e_ seguite da consonante nasale sono sempre aperte (es. «sempre» /ˈsɛmpre/), a Genova le stesse sono sempre pronunciate chiuse, dal momento che in genovese in tale combinazione le _e_ sono (quasi) sempre pronunciate in tal modo (es. _chen_ /keŋ/ «cani»).


----------



## violadaprile

Maioneselover said:


> Mi chiedevo quanti di voi sapessero riconoscere, senza consultare un dizionario, la qualità di una _a_ o di una _o_ di una parola in italiano.
> Perchè, davvero, non riesco ad avvertire alcuna differenza tra pèsca e pésca. Io sono meridionale, ma ho letto anche in discussioni precedenti su questo forum e per internet che al Nord, le si pronunciano tutte aperte. In questo caso, sono solo i fiorentini a fare la (assurda) distinzione?!



Chiedo scusa, io le distinguo benissimo. Il problema sta in chi le pronuncia, che come dici può anche sbagliare. Quindi sta al "pronunciante" far sentire la apertura.

Io però, come penso tutti, sono abituata a una certa pronuncia e reagisco male se sento pronunciato diverso. Ad esempio, ho un'amica che pronuncia "aragòsta" con una "o" apertissima: in effetti non so quale sia la pronuncia giusta, ma come lo dice lei ogni volta mi fa accapponare la pelle. 



> A proposito, il sistema dell'uso degi accenti (segni diacritici) nell'italiano, secondo me, non è un "gran ché" dal punto di vista logico (se posso permettermi di dire così ...)


Concordo, non aiuterebbe per niente o molto poco. Consideriamo le congiunzioni, che portano l'accento grave se alla fine di frase, acuto se all'inizio. 
"Perchè? Perché la grammatica vuole così. 
Ma io le pronuncio uguali  (errore mio?  ) 
E pensiamo anche a tutte le forme in cui l'accento serve solo a distinguere una parola dall'altra (do->dò, fa->fà, di->dì)
Invece sento benissimo la differenza fra re (la nota) e re (il re) anche se non hanno accenti.
Però questa naturalmente è solo la mia opinione.



PS non è affatto vero che i settentrionali pronuncino le vocali aperte. Infatti basta guardare la grafia da cui si può vedere che spesso le "o" non toniche sono oscurate in "u". Ma anche quelle toniche se in monosillabo:


> In quanto alle vocali aperte degli abitanti del Nord, hai mai sentito dire _busco e spurco al posto di bosco e sporco?_


"El bosc" pronuncia "El busc"; "L'ee sporc" pronuncia "L'è spurc". "L'ee andaa a trovaa la Giovana" pronuncia "Lè 'ndà a truà la Giuana"


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Consideriamo le congiunzioni, che portano l'accento grave se alla fine di frase, acuto se all'inizio.



Non lo sapevo; me lo spieghi? Mi fai un esempio con la *e*? Mi è un po' difficile la comprensione, in quanto come si può distinguere una *è* congiunzione  da una *è* copula, nel parlato?

Ho citato _busco_ e _spurco_ con riferimento a meneghini, piemontesi dell'est e altri lombardi quando parlano in italiano, e non in dialetto .


----------



## violadaprile

> "Perch*è*? Perch*é* la grammatica vuole così.


L'esempio era in automatico  (anche se qui il correttore automatico lo dà come sbagliato -.- )
Mi vuoi dire perché ti arrabbi sempre? Me lo dici il perchè?
Perché ho un brutto carattere! 

In questo momento non mi vengono in mente altri esempi. Ma a casa a Milano ho un vecchio vocabolario che lo indica come regola inderogabile. Appena posso la riporto.


Ps Scusa parlavo di congiunzioni nelle subordinate. La congiunzione *e* (pronuncia stretta) si scrive senza accento, mentre il verbo *è* (essere) è accentato (pronuncia aperta). Secondo me (ma posso sbagliare) fa parte dei monosillabi accentati per distinguerli uno dall'altro.

PPS Si certo, ma io ho aggiunto una nota sull'oscuramento in dialetto, che facilmente passa nell' "italianizzato"


----------



## Walt Whitman

Per gli stranieri che studiano l'italiano (ma anche per i madrelingua) basterebbe seguire i nostri magnifici doppiatori (che non sbagliano / sbagliavano un accento),
soprattutto coloro i quali hanno doppiato i vecchi film americani (dagli anni Trenta in poi). Io ho imparato a pronunciare correttamente le "e" e le "o" (aperte o chiuse)
in Toscana. Anche lì non ne sbagliano una.
Per quanto riguarda la pronuncia di "perché", sia come congiunzione che come avverbio, è sempre con accento acuto.
Infatti, tutti i composti tronchi di "che" lo richiedono: poiché, benché, affinché, purché, ecc.
Lo stesso avviene con il monosillabo "ché", quando significa "perché / affinché".
WW


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Mi vuoi dire perché ti arrabbi sempre? Me lo dici il perchè?



Qui azzarderei che il _perché_ sia un avverbio, più che una congiunzione .

In ogni caso, vi invito a leggere questo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1265744 e a scatola cinese tutti i thread consigliati da Necsus. Non mi pare ci sia altro da aggiungere, gli accenti sono girati e rigirati come un calzino . Calz*ì*no, ovviamente .


----------



## violadaprile

# Ciao Walt ...
Errr ... su questo si potrebbe discutere ... 
La "lingua" toscana non è da tempo la madre lingua (e per favore se la pensate diversamente non lapidatemi  )

Il toscano come italiano è entrato nell'uso nel 1300. Da allora il toscano ha continuato a evolversi secondo la sua strada (vedi tutta la discussione sulle c dure aspirate nel toscano) e l'italiano ha seguito la propria.

Secondo me (ho sentito però diverse altre persone, che come me ovviamente non fanno testo, ma devo aver letto anche qualche articolo che non saprei citare) l'italiano ufficiale, come pronuncia, si avvicina sempre di più al romano (naturalmente non al dialetto stretto).

E infatti tu porti gli esempi dei vecchi doppiatori, quelli anni '30. Ma non dobbiamo dimenticare che la televisione fa scuola. E i nuovi doppiatori dicono "laqualunque", con un bellissimo termine romanesco, che indica che pronunciano a casaccio (più o meno)  con tendenza al romanesco dove la RAI ha sede (e a quanto pare anche l'attuale _intellighentia_).
La gente ormai sempre di più sta assorbendo la pronuncia romana.
Che poi a me piaccia, non lo posso proprio dire 



# E ciao Piz (scusa se non ho salutato prima)


> Qui azzarderei che il _perché sia un avverbio, più che una congiunzione_


Sì, io stavo per scrivere "sostantivato" come complemento oggetto, ma poi non ho osato, mi pareva veramente ancora più azzardato del tuo. 
Comunque ho questo vocabolario/grammatica a casa, risale agli anni 30 quindi non è sospetto di alcuna influenza né televisiva né di internet.
Settimana prossima lo riguardo e vi dò gli estremi.
Comunque io seguo quella grammatica, perciò perdonatemi se sembra che io sbagli


----------



## effeundici

Maioneselover said:


> Mi chiedevo quanti di voi sapessero riconoscere, senza consultare un dizionario, la qualità di una _a_ o di una _o_ di una parola in italiano.
> Perchè, davvero, non riesco ad avvertire alcuna differenza tra pèsca e pésca. Io sono meridionale, ma ho letto anche in discussioni precedenti su questo forum e per internet che al Nord, le si pronunciano tutte aperte. In questo caso, sono solo i fiorentini a fare la (assurda) distinzione?!



Assurda? Perché assurda?


----------



## Maioneselover

effeundici said:


> Assurda? Perché assurda?


Davvero, nessuno mi ha mai informato del fatto che in italiano esistessero 7 vocali. I libri di grammatica che ho usato non se ne sono preoccupati della distinzione tra aperte e chiuse. E sono convinto che se dicessi ai miei amici che l'italiano ha 7 vocali si metterebbero a ridere. Assurda, perchè, anche se esiste in toscano, non esiste in siciliano, checché se ne dica: ho letto che il siciliano ha 5 vocali ("lingua siciliana" in wikipedia inglese). In breve, è come se mi accusassero di parlare male la mia lingua. Ovviamente, se in un'area così ben popolosa non facciamo distinzione, di certo non si può pretendere che io riesca a distinguere le due e e le due o. Sono sempre più convinto che non abbiamo guadagnato niente a diventare italiani...


----------



## effeundici

Secondo me stai esagerando. Tra l'altro sto ascoltando interviste a Falcone e Borsellino. Non mi sembra proprio che non esista differenza tra vocali aperte o chiuse. Magari le sbagliano rispetto allo standard ma esistono.

magari sarà soltanto che tu non ti sei mai posto il problema.



Maioneselover said:


> Davvero, nessuno mi ha mai informato del fatto che in italiano esistessero 7 vocali. I libri di grammatica che ho usato non se ne sono preoccupati della distinzione tra aperte e chiuse. E sono convinto che se dicessi ai miei amici che l'italiano ha 7 vocali si metterebbero a ridere. Assurda, perchè, anche se esiste in toscano, non esiste in siciliano, checché se ne dica: ho letto che il siciliano ha 5 vocali ("lingua siciliana" in wikipedia inglese). In breve, è come se mi accusassero di parlare male la mia lingua. Ovviamente, se in un'area così ben popolosa non facciamo distinzione, di certo non si può pretendere che io riesca a distinguere le due e e le due o. Sono sempre più convinto che non abbiamo guadagnato niente a diventare italiani...


----------



## Maioneselover

effeundici said:


> Secondo me stai esagerando. Tra l'altro sto ascoltando interviste a Falcone e Borsellino. Non mi sembra proprio che non esista differenza tra vocali aperte o chiuse. Magari le sbagliano rispetto allo standard ma esistono.
> 
> magari sarà soltanto che tu non ti sei mai posto il problema.



Nel mio dialetto, la distinzione sì c'è, ma riguarda le sillabe atone che vengono influenzate da quelle toniche, quindi è proprio una questione differente.
Non penso che ascoltando due magistrati, potrai farti l'opinione giusta della parlata più comune.


----------



## violadaprile

Infatti l'italiano non ha 7 vocali. Come il toscano e tutte le lingue "locali" ne ha cinque. Alcune si pronunciano in modo diverso. Guarda che anche nelle altre lingue succede lo stesso, non per niente è stata inventata la fonetica che ha segni diversi per ciascun suono.

È però possibile che alcune persone non sentano la differenza o che in alcune zone non ve ne sia perché l'uso non lo prevede.
Io giuro che la differenza la sento perfettamente. Certo poi magari sbaglio pronuncia, ma se me lo si fa notare posso anche (se voglio) correggermi.

Se tu la differenza non la senti non è per questo che puoi definirla assurda 
(i francesi ridono di me, perché non sento la differenza fra le loro dodicimila nasali, vedi un po' ... )


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti.

Sono state dette molte cose e non tutte corrette.
Quando si parla di questi argomenti si tende fatalmente a confondere due piani: quello delle lettere alfabetiche (grafemi) e quello dei suoni articolati (fonemi). Il suffisso _-ema_ sta a indicare la più piccola unità, non ulteriormente scomponibile in unità di rango inferiore, a livello grafico, a livello fonetico/fonico, ecc.
Dunque, se chiediamo a degli italiani quante _vocali_ ci sono/siano nella nostra lingua, il 99 per cento ci risponderà che di vocali ce ne sono _cinque_. Non possiamo biasimare chi ci risponde così, dato che il 99 per cento delle persone pensa all'_alfabeto_, e quindi alle vocali come _segni_ (grafemi): i e a o u. Sarebbe corretto chiamarle "lettere vocali".
Quando invece (ci) si chiede quanti _suoni vocalici_ ci siano in italiano, le cose cambiano. Se ci mettiamo nei panni d'uno straniero che non conosce la nostra lingua, di certo noteremo che gli italiani pronunciano spesso la /a/ e molto spesso anche la /e/. Ma ci sono molte parole che contengono un suono vocalico un po' diverso, più aperto della /e/, che per comodità rappresenteremo con /ɛ /. Più o meno succede la stessa cosa con il suono vocalico /o/ e il suo cugino più aperto /ɔ/. Alla fine, il nostro amico s'accorgerà che esistono anche non poche parole che contengono il suono vocalico /u/.
Arrivato a questo punto, egli avrà terminato l'_inventario fonologico_ delle vocali italiane. La presenza di queste sette (permettetemi di chiamarle per semplicità "vocali") è diffusa probabilmente su tutto il territorio nazionale. Questo tuttavia non significa che tutti gli italiani le applicano nello stesso modo. 
C'è tuttavia un dialetto latino (per semplificare, naturalmente) che ha avuto più successo degli altri: il fiorentino colto, che per ragioni storiche, culturali, politiche, ecc. è stato promosso a lingua nazionale. 
Ebbene, quando si studia una lingua straniera è necessario essere (o divenire) _consapevoli_ di quello che facciamo con le labbra, coi denti, con la lingua ecc. nell'articolazione dei diversi suoni della _nostra propria lingua_, in modo da poterne trarre prezioso vantaggio nel costante confronto coi suoni della lingua straniera. 
Di norma, la "varietà" di lingua italiana che viene usata come termine di paragone è appunto il fiorentino colto a _sette vocali_.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Di norma, la "varietà" di lingua italiana che viene usata come termine di paragone è appunto il fiorentino colto a _sette vocali_.



  Miele per le mie orecchie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il dialetto meridionale estremo (sicilia, calabria meridionale, salento meridionale) ha un sistema a 5 vocali, pertanto non necessita di distinguere vocali chiuse e aperte, in quanto la e chiusa si trasforma in i e la o chiusa si trasforma in u.

Il Toscano invece ha sette vocali, avendo e chiusa e aperta e o chiusa e aperta.

Per quanto riguarda la e del verbo essere, impossibile distinguerla in italiano, mentre in siciliano è facile perché si dice "eni".


----------



## pldclcc

Walt Whitman said:


> Per gli stranieri che studiano l'italiano (ma anche per i madrelingua) basterebbe seguire i nostri magnifici doppiatori (che non sbagliano / sbagliavano un accento),
> soprattutto coloro i quali hanno doppiato i vecchi film americani (dagli anni Trenta in poi). Io ho imparato a pronunciare correttamente le "e" e le "o" (aperte o chiuse)
> in Toscana. Anche lì non ne sbagliano una.
> Per quanto riguarda la pronuncia di "perché", sia come congiunzione che come avverbio, è sempre con accento acuto.
> Infatti, tutti i composti tronchi di "che" lo richiedono: poiché, benché, affinché, purché, ecc.
> Lo stesso avviene con il monosillabo "ché", quando significa "perché / affinché".
> WW


Io direi che l'importante è scegliere un accento/italiano regionale, magari della zona in cui ti sei trasferit*, e seguire quello. Non ha senso imparare il toscano se poi devi vivere a Milano o Palermo.



pizzi said:


> Miele per le mie orecchie.


Il fiorentino di oggi è completamente diverso da quello di 500 anni fa. Oltretutto ognuno è libero di imparare l'accento italiano che preferisce, a seconda della zona che va ad abitare


----------

